# Steering Wheel Swap - 01426 Controls in Steering Wheel Fault No Signal/Communication



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello,

I just recently swapped my stock steering wheel, airbag and steering wheel control module on my 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg to a MFSW with airbag and paddle shifters which I purchased used on vwvortex and a new highline control module 1K0 953 549 CD which replaces my original midline module 1K0 953 549 CP. The p/n for MFSW is 3C8 419 091 BDE74 and airbag is 3C8 880 201 L.

The airbag which came with the MFSW has two connectors, one yellow and one black. I did not connect the black connector as I have no idea where it connects to. This may be the reason why
I’m receiving the 01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 004 - No Signal/Communication fault which results having no horn, steering wheel controls, and paddle shifter not working. Does the black connector control the functions of the steering wheel? 

Below are two photographs of my airbag and steering wheel and my latest scan

Any help would be much appreciated.




















Sunday,06,November,2011,15:12:24:43803
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: 3VWHJ7AJ9AMXXXXX 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH11--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 71E3D7441139

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 053 B HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2110 
Revision: 51112 Serial number: 00001001090908
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 142DBED04EEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C49220002881006E892200041310000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7AF1F0684C4F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AC HW: 3C8 907 336 AC
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00146
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 6ED9CC380007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 C HW: 5K0 937 087 C
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 008 0019 
Revision: BL008001 
Coding: 27200B3E902F3EE400000081450007040120558650008D605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 18752 008 00032
VCID: 356B235425D1

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 04031 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM02BAV 
Coding: 0012345
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6ED9CC380007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001231
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 76E9E4587857

1 Fault Found:
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 920 861 B HW: 1K8 920 861 B
Component: KOMBI H05 0308 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370700
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00146
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 30651240DAB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 200110F1001774
Coding: ED807F06000212001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 69D3BF2439E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0308 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
VCID: EAD14028BCEF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667755212 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2649F418E877

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0000490711
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
VCID: 2757F91CEF7D

Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004664769 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 31631744D1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 B HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0000483191
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 2855FA20E263

Slave Passenger: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004670765 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3063024
Coding: 2100040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 61C3A704C1D9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## golfmkv89 (Dec 6, 2007)

i think the small secondary control module in the MFSW is missing.. that's where the black plug goes and does control the buttons,paddles etc..

http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/6093/dsc05984.jpg


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, I agree with the lack of the slave module inside that wheel as mentioned above. This is my stock 2010 Gti US market DSG with flappy paddles:


Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 055 011 
Coding: 0001832
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 76E8E6817841

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 

*5K0 959 542* is the slave module inside the wheel and I _think_ those are MFSWs are only sold with that module so you may want to contact the seller and ask for it.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

All is ok. Look like VW made 2 models. One is inc module on the middle bottom, and 2nd one have this module inc side buttons.
have look picture and think, how the hell buttonac can be communicate with module ? 





All what u need is a buy correct Air Bag wire ( this with yellow plug to Stering Angle sensor) or make DIY with the wires in this what you have,


----------



## kiekar (Dec 20, 2010)

Spacewalker said:


> All is ok. Look like VW made 2 models. One is inc module on the middle bottom, and 2nd one have this module inc side buttons.
> have look picture and think, how the hell buttonac can be communicate with module ?
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to Spacewalker I was able to complete the retrofit.


----------

